# Geometry Chart please



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone please provide me with a link to the geometry chart for a 2012 Scott Speedster Contessa S15. I cannot seem to find this anywhere on Scott's website.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Scott Contessa Speedster 15 2012 Women's Road Bike | Evans Cycles

Try this. A British page but maybe it's what you need. Scroll down a bit and look on the right column for Scott Contessa Road Bike Geometry Data.


----------

